# MLS Trains & Fairplex Geography, pt.1



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

SWMTP & I got to talking about this question of establishing a visual context for those tight pictures of your favorite trains, and she wanted to try an experiment. So scattered through this photo essay you'll find occasional 'wider shots' of the areas of the Fairplex Garden Railroad that MLS'er's trains were running through during the last SWGRS. We'll even highlight the 'focus' areas in yellow boxes.


Don't worry, you'll understand it when you see it -- let us know what you think of the idea.


We'll start with a panoramic stitch that SWMTP put together during the recent festivities, just to establish our bearings. We're looking westward, the logging and mining hills are on the left, the Western town is on the right, and the yellow frame indicates the patio where most of the 'pizza thread' pictures came from. In fact, if you blew up the picture, some of those little white dots would turn into MLS'ers scarfing down slices of pepperoni pizza.











BTW, that big concrete block in the middle foreground is the base of a pylon that used to support an aerial tramway that ran above the fairgrounds. It's kind of a shame that they took it out -- you could get a great aerial view of the railroad when it was running!


Here's Bob Baxter's Fallbrook Lumber No. 7 just making its way onto a bridge. I like this shot because of the sunlight falling across the front of the superstructure and, of course, the waterfall behind it.











But where is that location on the layout? Right here --













This shot was taken last year, and while the bridge is clear inside the yellow frame, the waterfall is in shadow.


No. 7 is pulling a unique consist of logging cabins, including what in modern parlance we'd call a 'double-wide.' I know it's been seen in other threads, but I think we got some nice shots to add to the portfolio.











Whereizzat? Hereitiz!











An 'establishing shot' of the cabin consist, pausing for a moment on the outside logging line.









.

A tighter shot of the 'double-wide' cars, showing the wonderful interiors!











And No.7 is off again transcending the boundaries of space and time to cross paths with a diesel U.P. switcher!











I don't know if that Alco S4 belongs to an MLS'er, or if it's a train the Fairplexies were running. If somebody knows for sure, please fill us in. Here it is passing in front of an oil field belonging to the Marshall Oil Company. I think that this is one of the recently expanded Fairplex vignettes.











Here's another mystery train, an 'Atlantic Coast Lines' freight train. Anybody know who was running it?











This is Tommy Meija's Pearl Harbor Depot train, turning the northwest corner of the mainline.











This is a nice wide shot already, so for a change, we'll use our yellow box to go deeper into the layout.











It's a little fishing village along the water, in an area that's kinda' difficult to see well from the perimeter!


A tighter shot of the beautiful No. 41 which is pulling Tommy's consist.











It's on the mainline that goes right through the fiddle yard, a covered area where trains are made up to go onto the main. Here's a shot of the fiddle yard from earlier in the day, showing the back end of Matt Abreu's beautiful 'Daylight' train and somebody's silver Zephyr.











The depot train approaches the Fairplex's unique double-tracked 'golden gate' style bridge, an Eaglewings creation.











Yipe! Stan Cedarleaf's Absolutely "FABBA'lous' super-Revo controlled streamliner is catching up! Will it pass on the bridge?











Stay tuned for the next exciting chapter..

_to be continued..._


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Fabulous images, Carla. Super, super, soooper...









Great way to show the layout.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

What a great idea Gary and Carla! These pictures really show how unique the railroad is. It's not just the size, it's the little vignettes all along the line. This was the extra treat for me as I was running my #346, seeing the little scenes (and they are not really "little") along the way. You become immersed in this place!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thank you very much! 
A great pictorial! 

Thanks for putting my idea into pixels! 

I'm beginning to understand the place as well. 

John


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice photography.


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Great idea Gary and Carla
What a unique way to show the railroad.
Once again you have come up with some fantastic images.


----------



## trainmaster1989 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thats a really cool idea. Keep it up.


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

RE: "Here's another mystery train, an 'Atlantic Coast Lines' freight train. Anybody know who was running it?"

Yes,











The ACL loco is Lee Wheelbarger's unit (aka Loco Lee) having a QSI sound unit with prototype sounds that Lee actually recorded from a prototype loco and designed such that the sound changes with load, speed, etc. It was very impressive to listen to.

-Ted


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The S4 was on a short line with an autoreverser running back and forth, so it must be a Fairplex loco. 

Greg


----------



## wilbeck (Dec 10, 2008)

How I would love to see this layout. I'm visiting from Missouri and am in Camarillo for a wedding today. I've just missed the opportunity by two days for the second time in a year (the other was also for a wedding). Rats. It does look great. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep they sure was some great pics of the RR. Really do like them. Thanks for sharing. Later RJD


----------



## Johnn (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for posting, its looks like a great place to run trains.
Johnn


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Great shots Gary and Carla. Thanks for provide a outstanding perspective of the layout. Those yellow boxes worked great. 
Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The Train show is never complete untill Gary and Carla apear at the show. I am always so glad to see them. Thanks for the great pictures. The Yellow boxes are a great feature


----------

